# Help me identify my grass.



## Blown95svt (11 mo ago)

I've looked at several pictures and I am having a hard time identifying what type of grass I have. Sorry for the newbie question, but I would like to learn about my lawn, so I can make improvements. I live in Sacramento CA. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I think you are in the transition zone, but it doesn't look like any of the warm season grasses-- and it doesn't look like blue grass either. My best guess would be tall turf type fescue, but I wouldn't rule out perennial ryegrass either.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

My first thought was TTTF but haven't ever seen it in person. Agree with Grizzly, it doesn't strike me as a warm season grass.


----------



## Blown95svt (11 mo ago)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

In my humble opinion, you would need to pull of a small section of grass and look at the root system. Does the grass have runners under ground that allow the grass to spread or does it grow over a sidewalk or patio with stolons or rhizomes?, 
Or when you pull out a few fingers full, is there just vertical root growth.
Post a few pics of close up root system and that will help in identification.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

I zoomed into the last picture & it appears to be a TTTF/KBG mix to me.


----------

